# Sleeping Bearded Dragon



## DeanJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi guys

Ive recently just finished building my viv with all the main bits inside, ie the basking spot, cool end etc, when it occured to me that i havnt actually built a place for the dragon to sleep, something that he could use as a bed.
I was just curious if bearded dragons sleep on anything in particular?
Or if there like to sleep in a certain place or certain position?

Any help or advice much appreciated

Dean


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

This is what I love most about Beardies.

Lights out - they fall asleep. Whether they are leaning on a log, or their head is up against the glass or in their food bowl.

There is a recent thread on here, with weird BD sleeping positions. Have a wee look, so many funny pics.

ps mine has a wee pillow to sleep on :flrt:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

mine used to have a folded up t-shirt to sleep on lol, but not he has a deep sand flooring he likes to dig out his own nest each night, 
there is nothing to say the dragon would sleep on the bed you made, as has been said most sleep where they are when the lights go of, 
mine how ever gets led down ready at 8pm every night and then lies there wide awake for 90 mins just looking stupid


----------



## Hardy87 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yea, they sleep in funny positions they could sleep on a bed of spikes and be comfy. I remember when i first got mine in his first week he has his face lookin up on the glass(thought he was dead) so after 2 hours of things goin through my head decided to nudge him.... lets just say he wasn't pleased i ruined his amazing kip. :halo:


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

DeanJ said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Ive recently just finished building my viv with all the main bits inside, ie the basking spot, cool end etc, when it occured to me that i havnt actually built a place for the dragon to sleep, something that he could use as a bed.
> I was just curious if bearded dragons sleep on anything in particular?
> ...


I shouldnt worry too much as they will sleep absolutly anywhere. Although ours have always fought over the little log in the corner. Some of our others have slept standing against the window, under rocks, fallen asleep in a basking position, and even in their food bowl!


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

Mine drops were ever he is at lights out and i have found him in some funny positions :lol2: and when they sleep they are so dead to the world


----------



## DeanJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats not to bad then, dont have to worry about modifying the decor now lol.
They sound very cute when they fall asleep, I will have to check out these pics 

Thanks
Dean


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

DeanJ said:


> Thats not to bad then, dont have to worry about modifying the decor now lol.
> They sound very cute when they fall asleep, I will have to check out these pics
> 
> Thanks
> Dean


Very cute, and i very rarely do cute so i guess it's rare to find me saying it.


----------



## nicolacraig (Sep 3, 2009)

our boy Spyro will sleep absoloutly antwhere as you can see.








if he is out for any longer than ten min then he will get on our your shoulder and snuggle his head in your hair and fall asleep lol


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

my bearded dragon sleeps:zzz: under his basking log in the front right hand corner :no1:


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Nioka usually sleeps under his cork bark, or sometimes in the corner of his viv. But the other day I got up and found him asleep on his basking rock! He must have decided he couldn't be bothered to move!  

And yes, he is a pretty heavy sleeper. Usually there's a beady eye watching me whenever peak into his viv, but this morning I thought he was a goner, he was lying so still with his eyes shut! Eventually I picked up the cork bark and he still didn't move, until I touched his leg!


----------



## snasha_d (Jul 11, 2011)

My toothless sleeps where ever he falls, I found him once as though he face planted into the sand and just stayed there! I quite often find him hanging off his basking off fast a kip! And you could probably let a small bomb off in the house and he wouldn't wake!! Bless him I love him :flrt:


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

haha they are so funny mine sleeps under the barrel cactus in the corner or sometimes just grips the log and sleeps on that, lights off at seven and at about six he will even go to bed lol


----------

